# holset hx35 on a vr6



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

my garret t4 57t .81 hot as died looks like shaft has snaped .... i have the chance of a cheap holset hx35 turbo its a t3 fitting 12cm square hotside . will this turbo make 450whp on a vr6 ?? i have plenty of fuel just thinking it will choke with the small hotside ?? anyone tryed one on a vr


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: holset hx35 on a vr6 (ade007)*

DSM guys are making 450+ with these turbos. And 12cm^2 isnt that small. I think the next size up is 16cm^2, then 18.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

12 cm2 = 0.89 A/R


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for the info but the guy selling the holset was a waste of time ... i found another turbo a perkins turbo it has a t3 fitting 1.07 a/r hotside i have no idea what its off im going to weld a 3"v band on and bolt it up to see how it performs


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (ade007)*

thats similar in size to a gt35r, should be a fun turbo to run


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ade007)*

Thats from a Perkins diesel engine, most likely a marine engine or generator as they did not put Perkins engines in many road vehicles


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i got the holset hx35 turbo now just put a rebuild kit in as the thrust bearing was worn im hoping to fit it tomorrow if i get time .ive had to alter my wastgate setup as it was catching on the cold side housing im looking forward to the test run


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: holset hx35 on a vr6 (RipCity Euros)*

they make a 14cm^2 housing as well... check out high tech turbo good source for hybrid holsets, turbine and exhaust housings, rebuild kits, servicing etc.
http://www.htturbo.com/hh.htm hybrids
http://www.htturbo.com/thnew.htm turbine housings
http://www.htturbo.com/cu.htm compressor upgrades
also I almost bought a hx35 new with a 18cm2 housing which is HUGE! lol I think it went for $255


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

bookmarked thanks for links


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

np


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: holset hx35 on a vr6 (ade007)*

Never tried one on a VR6, but on a 16v I saw full boost (18 psi) by 4200rpm with a 12cm housing - should be earlier on a VR6. On a VR I personally would run the hx40 (larger turbine wheel) with at least a 14cm hotside - I dont think the vr would have much issue spooling it.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: holset hx35 on a vr6 (vw_dred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_Never tried one on a VR6, but on a 16v I saw full boost (18 psi) by 4200rpm with a 12cm housing - should be earlier on a VR6. On a VR I personally would run the hx40 (larger turbine wheel) with at least a 14cm hotside - I dont think the vr would have much issue spooling it.

yeah I've been tossing up the idea of what housing I thought about the 16cm housing but that maybe a bit too big for what I want... 14cm is probably along the lines of a 1.xx AR.. High tech sells the hx40 compressor wheel and matching housing too.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

my t4 hotside was .81 a/r with q trim turbine wheel the cold side is ar70 housing with 57trim wheel it started spooling at 3100rpm and full boost at 5100rpm
my holset 12cm^2 housing starts spooling at 2800rpm and full boost at 4500rpm this is all with 2 1/2" boost pipes and a large fmic


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

forgot to mention the t4 was at it limit at 20psi 
the holset is starting to go into its Efficency range at 20psi and my tranny has blown today :-(


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (ade007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_my t4 hotside was .81 a/r with q trim turbine wheel the cold side is ar70 housing with 57trim wheel it started spooling at 3100rpm and full boost at 5100rpm
my holset 12cm^2 housing starts spooling at 2800rpm and full boost at 4500rpm this is all with 2 1/2" boost pipes and a large fmic 


And this was both on a VR? I just may keep my 12cm^2 housing and get the hx40 compressor wheel, customer 3" dp and call it a day


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (turboit)*

hmm you running megasquirt too??


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (turboit)*

6 cm2 = 0.41 A/R
7 cm2 = 0.49 A/R
8 cm2 = 0.57 A/R
9 cm2 = 0.65 A/R
10 cm2 = 0.73 A/R
11 cm2 = 0.81 A/R
12 cm2 = 0.89 A/R 
14 cm2 = 0.97 A/R 
15 cm2 = 1.05 A/R 
16 cm2 = 1.13 A/R 
17 cm2 = 1.29 A/R 
19 cm2 = 1.37 A/R


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (turboit)*

yes my results of the turbo are on a vr6 with megasquirt ecu id say the 12cm hotside is an ideal size and id guess that 14cm would be same as the t4 .81 hotside ....also i have a 3" exhaust no cat


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

after running and getting used to the holset turbo for a week i decided i dont like power delivery. im scared off breaking another 3rd gear the torque comes on too fast mid range 4k area it would be a nice turbo for a lower boost 300whp vr im going to bolt that perkins turbo on for the time being and sell the holset and find a hx40 with a 16cm housing


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (ade007)*

Just skip the bullshizz and jump to the 18cm^2


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (ade007)*

ahh good info. I may just stick with my original plan and get a 16cm^2 housing


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (turboit)*

Just sell it to me for my Audi.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Just sell it to me for my Audi.

so I can have 2 leaky turbos for the price of 1?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (turboit)*

I meant the turbo would be FOR my Audi.. your turbo is worth more then the car I wouldn't want to give you cash for partial trade.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

ahhhh I c! Eh your Vr would still be faster. 
back on topic in reading an older holset thread in honda-tech one of the guys mentioned that the 12cm housing is closer to a .69 a/r and not the .8x a/r.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (turboit)*

Probably, the Audi is a fat pig, traction or no.
As far as the a/r, got me. The Bullseye housing for the HX35 that's smaller then the 12cm is .55a/r and the 9cm is smaller then that.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Que? bullseye makes housings for the hx series? Those housings on high tech turbo are a lil expensive to be guessing and experimenting on... I've been stalking ebay forever and still haven't come across any housings other than the 12cm


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_Que? bullseye makes housings for the hx series? 

Bullseye no longer makes housings for the holsets. They sold them off to theturbotrader.com (Nick Merfeld) aka Iowa Preformance Tuning, and I wouldn't recommend doing business with them. I'm still waiting on a housing I paid for 4 months ago http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by vw_dred at 1:27 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (vw_dred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_
Bullseye no longer makes housings for the holsets. They sold them off to theturbotrager.com (Nick Merfeld) aka Iowa Preformance Tuning, and I wouldn't recommend doing business with them. I'm still waiting on a housing I paid for 4 months ago http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ahh man that blows.


----------



## itscodog (Dec 12, 2017)

he 351 cw holiest makes is a 9cm exhaust with an even bigger compressor than x40


----------

